

Open source Tiny Wings clone - huytoan_pc
https://github.com/haqu/tiny-wings

======
lloeki
Looks quite faithful.

Copying a game mechanic in such a way is probably not prohibited by law but
could be judged ethically wrong, if it was not an educational endeavor. Still,
I would have scrapped mentions of the 'Tiny Wings' name especially in the repo
name and in source files (yet probably making mention of it inside the README
as a credit).

The question of IP ownership of procedurally generated art could be quite
touchy too, as the result in the WIP videos is incredibly close to the
original, yet procedurally generated. Does the author of the algorithm gets IP
on the resulting style in some way?

